# Ipad Keylogger?



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

My husband is deleting the history on his Ipad. My keen spidey senses are telling me something is up. Not sure what, however. How can I find out what he's doing on his Ipad? Keylogger? I am not very techie when it comes to Ipads. Any suggestions? I'm 50 and frankly too old for this crap. If he is betraying my trust I want to know so I can move on.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

There is no iPad leylogger for a factory iPad Apple doesn't allow them in their app store.

If the iPad is hacked(jail broken) you can download a leylogger from Cydia but if he hasn't jail broken it himself I wouldn't attempt it if you're not tech savvy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you, tacoma for the reply. I kind of thought that but wasn't totally sure. Of course, asking him point blank won't get me any answers!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

He probably hasn't deleted the website data history


Go to settings
Go to safari
Go to advanced
Go to website data history


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> He probably hasn't deleted the website data history
> 
> 
> Go to settings
> ...


AR is right, I totally forgot about this setting.

His history should be in there.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

It should be noted that it will give the sites visited since the beginning and if you need to know recent sites you should delete the data and check back later


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

I went to Settings...I went to Safari but I don't see where it says advanced? I've looked a few times. Should I mention it's the first Ipad in the series. Does that make a difference.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, the newer OS's have that feature so it may not be available, has it had the newest update?


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

Probably not on the updates. It's his Ipad so I really don't know. I thank you so much though for the info and if you think of anything else, let me know


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Is there an iTunes sync with the iPad the way it does with the iPod or iPhone? If so there may be a way to pull up stuff on iTunes.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Is there an iTunes sync with the iPad the way it does with the iPod or iPhone? If so there may be a way to pull up stuff on iTunes.


If he hasn't updated to the last OS it's unlikely he's synced it in close to 6 months/

Won't be anything recent in iTunes but worth a look I suppose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm using IOS 5.1 now. On the settings page, select Safari on the
left, then scroll the right pane upward to see the Advanced
pull-right at the bottom of the screen. Selecting that should get
Website Data, and Debug Console.


----------



## marksim (May 6, 2012)

You may use a iPad keylogger such as iKeyMonitor - iPad/iPhone Keylogger to monitor the iPad activites.

But the iPad must be jailbroken to install iKeyMonitor iPad Keylogger.

For guides about how to jailbroken or install iKeyMonitor just google it.

It is very easy to install.


----------



## Belinda76 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am using this one : Spy Phone Multimedia | SPYERA SOFTWARE

And my friend she have been using this one : ipadkeylogger.com

Both require jailbreak. But after you install it, software can also hide that phone been jailbroken.

Good luck.


----------



## Lauderdale Gal (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a quick question. If you jailbreak an Ipad and put a keylogger on it, won't the person notice that it has been jailbreaked? Will it appear totally normal? If they hook it up to sync with their apple account will it alert them that their ipad has been jailbroken? Ok, so it was a few questions. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## monrand (Jun 26, 2015)

There are some other great tracking apps designed for Android system, which can help you to track Android activities on your device. More on Android Monitoring Apps - Spy My Android


----------

